# Do I really neeed closure strips for polycarbonate roof panels



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The main reason for IS foam closures is to keep bugs and rodents out.If this is a roof for a open patio then it's your choice.I pay around 75 cents each for them so it's really not going to save you much.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I believe with that product the closures are rigid and they allow you to screw in the ridge portion rather than the "valley" portion of each panel without crushing the panel. So I think you should use them. You want to screw in the ridges not the valleys because they take way less water.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

_www.palramamericas.com/.../F409*Suntuf*_*Install*_*Guide*1-18-13_web.pd_

_It depends on the installation.I use the foam closures at every purlin but screw the lows unless in high wind area .Then I also stitch the highs.You will have less issues screwing the lows._


----------



## Snakesandladders (2 mo ago)

I have the same question. I hate wiggle board/ closure strips. Seems like some installations suggest screwing through the valleys which is much easier and when a seal isn’t an issue, seems like the only reason to go to all the trouble of wiggle board, which makes pre drilling pretty much a necessity, is that I think this sun tuft only has UV protection on one side. So my next question is, is the polycarbonate roofing really going to have a shorter life span installing it upside down?


----------

